

One Month of Hulu Plus free with IE9 - melling
http://lifehacker.com/#!5782268/get-a-month-of-hulu-plus-free-with-internet-explorer-9

======
melling
Gotta rid the world of IE6-IE8 and get everyone to at least IE9, even if your
favorite browser is Chrome or Firefox.

~~~
electromagnetic
> Gotta rid the world of IE6-IE8

By "world" do you mean US only?

~~~
melling
No, the entire world. I've traveled a lot through South America. There are
lots of Internet cafes with older PC's that run IE6 in 512MB. Chrome would be
a big improvement.

Sorry if the Hulu deal only works in the US.

